# Smoking honey



## RiversideCat (Oct 3, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone ever smoked honey.  I got a food stand at a local market and was talking with the guy who makes mead here about doing a smoked flavored mead.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Oct 3, 2020)

RiversideCat said:


> I was wondering if anyone ever smoked honey.  I got a food stand at a local market and was talking with the guy who makes mead here about doing a smoked flavored mead.


Avid beer brewer here.   A better method for getting that flavor in the Meade is to use toasted oak, or other woods commonly used to add the “oaked” flavors.   Once the fermentation has stopped, transfer to another vessel and add the oak and let it age for a few weeks on the toasted wood chunks.


----------



## Ty520 (Mar 26, 2021)

I don't think the flavor from smoking would carry over during fermentation.  Oaking is a known way to impart that flavor, but is distinctly different than actual smoking.

I have never smoked a mead, but I have smoked cocktails. If budget isn't an issue,you can get a mixologists smoking gun to inject your secondary vessel then cap it off. Or for a low tech method, and a light kiss of smoke, you can " wash" your secondary vessel in smoke: slosh a tiny bit of the mead all over the walls of the secondary vessel to give the smoke something to cling to,then blow smoke into the vessel,let it dissipate,then fill it; for heavier smoke, turn the secondary vessel upside down and completely full it with smoke, then turn it right side up and fill and cap it.


----------

